# humidor plans



## sander (Jan 29, 2008)

I really want to build a humidor like this. http://cgi.ebay.com/Varages-Cabinet...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

Anyone have any good plans for one? 

Thanks,

Sander


----------

